# Hamster name poll



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Right I have got a list of names that me and the OH like for our new little hamster and now we need to decide on one or he's gonna have a VERY long name 

Whichever has the highest votes will become his name!!

I ahve attached another little pic of him to help you decide AND because he is beautifull


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So cute...I voted BUBBLES.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Bailey 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> So cute...I voted BUBBLES.


That was an idea from my youngest 

It was soooo cute that I had to add it.

He also wanted to call him 'boo' as he likes to hide in his house and pop his head out which means that my son stands there saying boo everythime he comes out lol


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Bailey! Bailey! Bailey! Bailey! Bailey! 

Orrrr, Boo!! Hah your son sounds adorable


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Bailey...I'm addicted to Grey's Anatomy lol


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Nugget!
He looks like a lil golden nugget


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I voted for bubbles. Its cute


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I voted 'Elmo' cos he looks like an 'Elmo'.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

I voted for Bailey


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

My suggested name is winning


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

I voted for Georgie


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Peanut gets my vote, although I like Georgie too


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Right well the results are in ......

Votes have been counted and verified .........

And the official winner of 'name the hamster 2009' is .................

BIG SUSPENSE ................................................................


BAILEY !!!!!!!!


Thank you for all your votes and suggestions.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Right well the results are in ......
> 
> Votes have been counted and verified .........
> 
> ...


His nickname should be 'The Count' because of his vampiric tendancies .


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> His nickname should be 'The Count' because of his vampiric tendancies .


Or Vlad maybe?


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

lol definately!

I swear his teeth are getting more pointed.

So please welcome Count Bailey Vlad Lestat De Lioncourt !!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> lol definately!
> 
> I swear his teeth are getting more pointed.
> 
> So please welcome Count Bailey Vlad Lestat De Lioncourt !!


Hahahaha at least he looks like a happy vampire


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

That has got to be the best hamster name ever.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Yay! I love the name


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

i think Bailey is a lovely name


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> lol definately!
> 
> I swear his teeth are getting more pointed.
> 
> So please welcome Count Bailey Vlad Lestat De Lioncourt !!


LMAO I love it :001_tt2:


----------

